

HipChat Alternatives - cjbarber
https://github.com/cjbarber/hipchat-alternatives

======
jeffbr13
I don't understand why even most of the open-source projects aren't using a
modern standard like XMPP, and simply focusing on the UX.

Is there a technical reason for it? Is XMPP broken in some way? Or is the chat
space simply full of pathological cases of Not-Built-Here Syndrome?

~~~
burntroots
Does XMPP support inline photo and video? Last I checked, it didn't. So why
deal with the external dependency when you can re-write it yourself with
additional features?

~~~
jeffbr13
It does according to Wikipedia, although "Binary data must be first base64
encoded before it can be transmitted in-band", making it inefficient[1].

XMPP's based on XML anyway, so implementing inline media and extra features
sounds easier than rolling an entirely new protocol.

But perhaps some of the proprietary systems use XMPP internally anyway? After
all, it's used for more than just chat clients nowadays.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmpp#Weaknesses](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmpp#Weaknesses)

------
hynahmwxsbyb
Slack is amazing. We dumped HipChat which had been in beta for 4 years! Slack
had good iPhone integration (HipChat would bot give me notifications?!) Really
useful integration with Trello.

------
wigsgiw
Flowdock has changed the way that we do things - it is so much more than chat.

------
hashtag
Haven't personally tried it but maybe check out Slack

~~~
lotp
Everyone has been raving about it. Just raised $42 million today too.

------
AdamWynne
what about [http://gitter.im](http://gitter.im)?

